# X2O - Juice Reviews



## Tom. F (9/3/15)

*Umbrella Colada 10mg*

Picked up a 30ml bottle of this juice for the tender price of R75 from Vape Africa. For that price I though eff it just try it. I liked the sound of the flavour (if that makes any sense) as I was getting a bit tired of my normal berry mixes i do so love.

As soon as I got it I opened the bottle and fired up a few drops. I was pleased with the taste as it was exactly what I was hoping for. Coconut with a pineapple aftertaste. Not too sweet but sweet enough to please the tongue. It was smooth oh so smooth but I found it was a bit weak tasting. I liked the flavour, I just wanted more of it. So I steeped the bottle for a week letting it breathe a few mins every odd day and bam! it made all the difference. I must recommend the juice. A few plebs will be put off by the cheap price but don't let that bug you. It really is a great all day vape. A solid 8/10 with the price pushing an extra half to 8.5/10.

I also bought a bottle of the Knock out Punch which is supposed to be a fruit punch with a rum kick. It smells good but I am yet to vape it. I will keep you updated when I do if anyone would be interested.

Cheers


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

Thanks for sharing your views @Tom. F !

I have renamed the thread title to stick to the convention in this forum. "Manufacturer name - Juice Reviews"

I also added the juice you were discussing in bold at the top of your post

Just a headsup - It helps others when you do juice reviews to mention what equipment you were using and at what power you were vaping.


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

Let us know what you though of the Knock Out Punch juice when you are ready
You can just continue using this thread


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/3/15)

Thanks for the review on this juice @Tom. F 
Did not hear of this juice before.
Good pricing for a 30ml


----------



## Tom. F (23/3/15)

@Silver Thanks man, noted. I will write up the review later today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

